# The black horse inn stanton road burton



## odeon master (May 11, 2014)

This is one of 3 local pubs i managed to document within the last few years all of which have now been demoilshed.
The Black Horse was situated on Stanton road in Stapenhill Burton on Trent, and was a large art deco styled pub set back off the road, it also featured a seperate Skittles alley building at the rear.
This pub was unique in its styling, very deco looking with rounded bays with crittal metal windows again with rounded glass.
It was built i think in the 1940's just after the war, but this style of architecture spanned the 1930's 40's and 50's period, and encapsulates everything i like in buildings of this era.
This would have made a lovely house, i would have lived in it anyway as its the style of building that i'm into the most, mid 20th century modernist architecture.
Built to a very high standard using loughborough tucker hand made bricks layed in flemish bond, and clay roof tiles, featuring a tile hung gable end on the front elevation crittal metal framed windows and patio doors, cast iron guttering etc.
These sort of materials were oftern used on this era of construction, this pub reminds me in many ways of military officers houses built at the same sort of time, they went to a lot of trouble with attention to detail on construction using the best quality materials.
The demise of this one sadly, was lack of trade, and the wrong tennants at the end as a drugs raid by the police found canabis plants growing in the old skittles alley at the back and the pub was closed down.
It lay derelict for a couple of years sealed up before it suddenly was pulled down within the space of 2 weeks.
An awfull cheaply built estate of social housing has now covered this site and is un recognisable.
As you can see in the photos, the bottom half of the pub is painted white, this was not how it originally was though, as i have found and old photo in a book that i've attached to the post showing the pub in the 1980's where it was brick all over and looks a lot better, also all the original windows are still inplace then, as the ground floor ones had been changed for plastic ones later on.
I never managed to get any photos of of internally when intact, or externally as it was screened off with a high fence for 2 years and all grilled up, the only intact externals are old photos i have found.
Sadly by the time i got to photograph it internally, they had soft stripped the pub and removed the roof so its just the basics that were left to see.
It was interesting to see as the carpets had been stripped out, the orignal terazzo marble floor in the trading areas with geometric inlay shapes, reminded me of our local cinema !
I had been in here in the mid 80's at a family do where it was packed out, full on party, weird to see it like this.
From memory it was demolished 2010 





This shot was before it closed, only one i have, be about 2007.











this rare photo shows the black horse as it was originally in the 1980's all brick with all the original windows






during demolition











Art deco rounded brickwork on entrance door surrounds












inside front main entrance showing inner oak frame, shame its mainly stripped out on the photos











this was where the main central bar counter was











front central rounded bay where seating was opposite bar






Marble fireplace and showing the terazzo flooring, and think i can spot an odeon in the mirror lol.






terrazzo floor showing inlays






function room with rounded bay to rear of pub, note deco curtain pelmit box, and remains of original wall detailing behind where seats were, looks like geometric shapes.






front bay terazzo floor with geometric patterns






original crittal windows upstairs













chimney detailing in brickwork, typical deco style






loughborough tucker tiles, they saved all these to sell , the shaped ones are bonnets and go on the roof hips.






The end !

Hope you enjoyed the show folks.

THE ODEON


----------



## flyboys90 (May 12, 2014)

So many pubs have gone this way I wonder when it will stop.Great photos taken at just the right time.


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 12, 2014)

Oh what a shame, was such an unusual building. Great that you managed to document it though!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (May 12, 2014)

Such a waste of a perfectly good building. Why is it that 'progress' equates to how much money someone can make out of something? Nicely pieced together report, thanks.


----------



## odeon master (May 12, 2014)

thanks for the comments, 2 more pubs to go yet, just need some time to move photos about to get them on a post. cheers.
And yes it was a shame for it to go, this was the most popular pub in Stapenhill several years back, it was kept very well, locals loved the art deco style, you dont see much of it anymore.


----------



## LittleOz (May 12, 2014)

Was a nice bit of art deco that, shame to see it wasted. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ace5150 (May 19, 2014)

Excellent pics, looks like you got it just in time.
With your hi-viz jacket and hard hat, I take it they let you in for a few minutes to take some pics?


----------



## Onmyown (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for the detailed report, interesting reading and great pics too !


----------



## johno23 (May 20, 2014)

I agree, what a total waste of an irreplaceable art deco building,just to build rubbish on the land!!. 

I hate to see any demolition of old buildings,but art deco buildings are a favourite of mine and should be protected in my opinion.

Some art deco pubs around Derbyshire have been re-utilised,Two are Tesco Metro stores,one is a carpet shop and I believe another one is soon to be turned into mixed use as retail and apartments.

Interesting report .


----------



## Skel. (May 25, 2014)

It's a sad shame to see old fantastic pub buildings being teared down to make way for modern day houses.
I know the pub trade is bad, but I do believe they should consider to reuse the building rather then tear it down, much rather see it be a Tesco, daycare, apartments etc then wasted altogether if needs be.


----------



## krela (May 25, 2014)

Hi Skel, if you could not rant on here it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Skel. (May 25, 2014)

Very sorry, re-edited.


----------

